# Pet portraits, signs ect, custom woodburned



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I specialize in 9" X 12" plaques that start at $65 including shipping. Larger and smaller sizes available as well as welcome signs, trinket boxes, larger frameable pieces. If you have something special in mind send me an e-mail for a personalized price quote.
These are hand drawn and burned.
*Good quality reference photos required
*I work directly from your photos, so it must be clear and a desired pose. 
I can combine seperate photos to make a "family portrait" style.

*[email protected]

*paypal preffered


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Very pretty! When DH was stationed over seas we had wood burning done of our human children when they were young & the wood burnings will always be cherished! Awesome work!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Bump!


----------

